# Bleeding after sex



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey ladies, I'm freaking out a bit over here, and am wondering if anyone else had experienced this, or has an idea of what the heck is going on.

My main squeeze just left for the evening, concerned. We ended the evening with some bedroom activities, and when we each went to the washroom after, we found that I had bled a lot. Not period type blood, but thinner, redder, I-just-cut-myself type of blood. Both our midsections were a mess, my bedsheets are a mess. He was more concerned than grossed out, thank God, and I'm now worried. My period was 2 weeks ago. Thoughts?


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Ursula said:


> Hey ladies, I'm freaking out a bit over here, and am wondering if anyone else had experienced this, or has an idea of what the heck is going on.
> 
> My main squeeze just left for the evening, concerned. We ended the evening with some bedroom activities, and when we each went to the washroom after, we found that I had bled a lot. Not period type blood, but thinner, redder, I-just-cut-myself type of blood. Both our midsections were a mess, my bedsheets are a mess. He was more concerned than grossed out, thank God, and I'm now worried. My period was 2 weeks ago. Thoughts?


I would definitely go to your Dr. ASAP. It sounds like you were not in any pain and you're not in menopause yet, so it was most likely blood from your uterus (as opposed to thinning skin). I think a lot of benign things can cause this, but one of them is uterine cancer. Not to freak you out -- it can be SO many things. But just get to a Dr. and get it checked out.

Hopefully some people with some medical knowledge will weigh in too.

On another note - I've not been in her much for awhile so I don't know if you posted about it, but, GOOD JOB ON THE "MAIN SQUEEZE!" Last I recall you were having some promising first and second dates with a couple guys after a pretty discouraging spell of dating.:thumbup:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

@Ursula there are lots of things that can cause this. Stop thinking the worst case scenario. 
Don’t freak out, just go to your doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> @Ursula there are lots of things that can cause this. Stop thinking the worst case scenario.
> Don’t freak out, just go to your doctor as soon as possible.


I'm jumping on this bandwagon. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I had a pretty funny thought for when you find out it is nothing bad. Based off your description, I bet he thought he was doing a pretty good job prior to the discovery!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

There's lots of reasons for this hon, from completely innocuous to potentially serious, so get yourself to the doctor TODAY.

Keep us posted x


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

It is most likely something completely benign, like a vaginal tear (from lack of lubrication) or a polyp, an infection, an irritation of the cervix, etc. But very rarely it is a sign of something more ominous. So, get an appointment to see your doctor this week. You and your main squeeze will feel better knowing what's going on.

Good luck!!!


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Get to the doctor honey!!


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Ursula, I just went through this a few months ago and it turned out to be a polyp on my cervix. I was not sexually active at the time but I don't have periods anymore and I was having unexplained bleeding. It's most likely something very simple and benign.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks guys! Not going to lie, I’m concerned, as this is very unusual for my body. It was weird though, I thought I had a yeast infection about 3 weeks ago, so I bought some stuff to treat it at the drugstore (I used to get these infections all the time). This time around though, instead of making me feel better, it made me cramp. Now I’m wondering if they’re related. 

At any rate, I have an appointment with my doctor Thursday at 11am. I shouldn’t have Googled, because when you Google, almost anything will point to the possibility of cancer. 
@WorkingWife, no I’m not in any pain, although I’m crampy now and was last night too. Could have just been the power of thought though. And thank-you for the well-wishes! I had mentioned something about seeing someone in a couple previous posts, but we weren’t officially official until very recently. But he’s a good man, and has a similar personality and lifestyle to me, and I feel pretty lucky to have found him. 

Will keep you updated, and thanks for easing my mind a little!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ursula said:


> Thanks guys! Not going to lie, I’m concerned, as this is very unusual for my body. It was weird though, I thought I had a yeast infection about 3 weeks ago, so I bought some stuff to treat it at the drugstore (I used to get these infections all the time). This time around though, instead of making me feel better, it made me cramp. Now I’m wondering if they’re related.
> 
> At any rate, I have an appointment with my doctor Thursday at 11am. I shouldn’t have Googled, because when you Google, almost anything will point to the possibility of cancer.
> 
> ...



The fact that you had a yeast infection makes me think your vaginal tissues are irritated and that's why you bled. The cramping can happen with any kind of an infection. If the treatment cleared up the itching and burning most likely it was a yeast infection. But if not, make sure your doctor knows so he/she can check you for a different infection. BV can definitely cause irritation bad enough to cause bleeding. I wouldn't use any creams tonight so that your doctor can get a good look and be able to take a culture if needed.

If you are using any type of lubricant, I'd suggest finding one without glycerin as that ingredient is known to cause an overgrowth of yeast as the glycerin is like sugar which feeds the yeast. 

I'm feeling very reassured that this is something benign now that I know this additional info.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

This *exact *same thing happened to me back when I was 45 years old.

I wasn't _yet_ aware that I'd entered the fabulous world of Peri-menopause (but I was about to learn it). My then long-term boyfriend and I were celebrating a year together, and I'd put together a romantic night at a hotel in a bordering state along with dinner plans and some dancing, etc. etc.

The evening went wonderfully and just like you, much later in the evening at the hotel during 'clean up,' we saw all this blood. We didn't know WHO had possibly been cut or hurt as I wasn't due for my period or anything and I kept thinking it had to be him. LOL. We were clueless but after cleaning up, I discovered it was indeed coming from me. A cramp-less, sudden, completely out-of-cycle light period I had NO explanation for and had NOT anticipated whatsoever.

I learned a few days later I had entered Peri-menopause. I'm betting your situation is nothing more than that. :grin2:


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> This *exact *same thing happened to me back when I was 45 years old.
> 
> I wasn't _yet_ aware that I'd entered the fabulous world of Peri-menopause (but I was about to learn it). My then long-term boyfriend and I were celebrating a year together, and I'd put together a romantic night at a hotel in a bordering state along with dinner plans and some dancing, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Boy, I hope you're correct, or that this is something else innocuous like BV or some other type of infection. I know that my Mom entered peri-menopause early. But, I leave for my doctor in about 20 minutes, and am starting to **** bricks. My doctor is a good doctor, but I'm not a fan of going to see him.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Ursula said:


> Boy, I hope you're correct, or that this is something else innocuous like BV or some other type of infection. I know that my Mom entered peri-menopause early. But, I leave for my doctor in about 20 minutes, and am starting to **** bricks. My doctor is a good doctor, but I'm not a fan of going to see him.


Glad you got in quickly.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Keep your chin up!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Back from the doctor and here’s the scoop…

He did a PAP and took a couple other swabs, and he had a look around my cervix/uterus while he was in there. Apparently, the blood looks to be coming from my uterus, and my cervix looks “fried”. Here’s a rundown of my uterus/cervix fun over the years:

- I used to have abnormal PAPs so every 6 months, I was either going to my doctor for another PAP, or the Cross Cancer Institute to have a biopsy on my cervix. This explains why my bits are a little “fried”. He said that this could be the cause of the bleeding, but my last biopsy was in 2006…?? But, that happened for awhile (years), so I’ve had a few biopsies. My PAPs have been normal for a number of years now.

- I used to have a lot of both bladder and yeast infections. He said that a yeast infection could be a probable cause, as could BV. I treated for a yeast infection about a month ago with unusual results. The itching and burning went away, but I was left with cramps.

I won’t get results back for a week, but he said that he really doubts that this is something to worry about, but then he hesitated. He gave me a Rx for a drug that could stop the bleeding, as I’m still spotting, but warned me that there was a very small chance that it could cause blood clots. He also suggested that I could just take OTC pain meds (Advil/Aleve/Excedrin), so I’m just going to stick with my Excedrin, and that will hopefully slow down the bleeding as well. I’m going on an overseas 115km walk in 2 months, so I really don’t want to deal with even the possibility of a blood clot.

I guess that’s it, and now I’ll have to try to put it out of my mind for a week until I hear back on the results. A girlfriend and I have our first training session hike for 20km with our full backpacks this weekend, and I have some plans with my guy, so that will help!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Ursula said:


> Back from the doctor and here’s the scoop…
> 
> He did a PAP and took a couple other swabs, and he had a look around my cervix/uterus while he was in there. Apparently, the blood looks to be coming from my uterus, and my cervix looks “fried”. Here’s a rundown of my uterus/cervix fun over the years:
> 
> ...


Doesn't Excedrin contain aspirin? If so, I'd stay away from it, may make your bleeding worse.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Not all of the results should take that long. A simple culture grows out in 2 days so you should be able to get the results by day 3. The pap will take longer. 

It could even be bleeding from the scar tissue on the cervix. 

If he wasn't too worried I'd keep the worrying to a minimum. Enjoy the next few days of activities!!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Any more news?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife experienced the same thing not long ago. It was just a polyp. One quick trip to gyn took care of it.

Do yourself a favor and schedule an ablation as well. Best thing ever.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Please keep us updated. 

DW had similar, and as mentioned by others too, it was polyps, and couple trips to gyno, all removed, healed, mo worries. 

Results didn't take long.

There are many, many, many non-serious things it can be.

Sending strength and encouragement your way although just typed...but please don't dwell on the worst at this very early stage.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for the messages and the thoughts!

I got one result back yesterday, and called again today to be told that my doc hadn't reviewed the new results yet, so I couldn't be given any information. My doc called me himself a little later:

- PAP came back normal
- STI swab came back negative
- BV swab came back positive

So, by what he can tell, I have bacterial vaginosis, and has faxed a Rx to my pharmacy, which I'll pick up on my way home. When I treated myself a few weeks ago for a yeast infection, I was torn between that and BV, and thought immediately that I treated for the wrong thing. So, it's good to know that my suspicions were correct, and that it's treatable. He still wants to see me in another month or two for a follow-up because my cervix is so odd. I'm sure it's just something that he wants to keep an eye on. Whew!

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ursula said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the messages and the thoughts!
> 
> I got one result back yesterday, and called again today to be told that my doc hadn't reviewed the new results yet, so I couldn't be given any information. My doc called me himself a little later:
> 
> ...


Yup...BV will make you bleed and cramp. Glad it's nothing serious!!!!!

ETA: If the doc gave you Flagyl/Metronidazole do not drink ANY alcohol while you are taking it for a couple days afterwards. Trust me on this one. It's just not worth it.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> Yup...BV will make you bleed and cramp. Glad it's nothing serious!!!!!
> 
> ETA: If the doc gave you Flagyl/Metronidazole do not drink ANY alcohol while you are taking it for a couple days afterwards. Trust me on this one. It's just not worth it.


I can't remember which Rx I've got waiting for me, but my doc also mentioned not drinking alcohol while on it or for a bit after as well. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

That is great news honey!!


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah!


----------

